# Deal of the decade: 1 bed Hyatt for $122,000



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 27, 2013)

Hyatt Grand Aspen, 1 bed, President's week for $122,000

1 fixed week 7 (1 bedroom), plus 10 nights floating at other Hyatt resorts.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 27, 2013)

Wanna go halfsies?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 27, 2013)

It is also a violation. 



> The listing requires buyers to pay an amount more than the final price



eBay gets cut out of the majority of their fee. Not something they take lightly.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 27, 2013)

No worries here.  I sincerely doubt anyone will be bidding money for the right to purchase this timeshare at a high fixed price.....



.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 27, 2013)

This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.


----------



## bdh (Jan 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available. javascript:;



Man, that was a quick sale!!


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe it was a sarcastic lure for offers...


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 27, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> It is also a violation.
> 
> 
> 
> eBay gets cut out of the majority of their fee. Not something they take lightly.



Since there is a flat rate for a real estate transaction, eBay is not being cut out.  It's just a strange way to list a property by auctioning the down payment.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 27, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available.



The seller is also listing this ownership for rent. Asking rent appears to be well below the MFs and still no takers. Why sell when you can keep on renting and loosing money


----------



## ChuckHH (Jan 28, 2013)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> The seller is also listing this ownership for rent. Asking rent appears to be well below the MFs and still no takers. Why sell when you can keep on renting and loosing money



Well, with Aspen real estate market, renting the unit may result break even for the owner...


----------



## RX8 (Jan 28, 2013)

If he was asking $122,000 for this week what would the developer price have been?  $100,000?


----------

